# Strictly Series 20



## Lanny (Sep 24, 2022)

Well, well, well!  What a GREAT start to Strictly week 1 tonight of series 20 of Strictly Come Dancing!

I have to say the biggest surprise of the night, for me, was children’s tv wildlife presenter, who wanted to emulate the greater flamingo, dressed in an “Ashes of Roses” colour suit (the colour of Rachel Ward’s dress in “The Thorn Birds”: I’m showing my age a bit there! ), with last year’s new pro Hamza Yassin & Jowita Przystal! I’ve NEVER heard Craig say “Wow!” before on week 1!  They did Aljaž’s favourite dance the slow Foxtrot & it was a 34 tied top of the leaderboard! Anton pointed out that it was the only man’s backward weave he’d seen by a celeb where he DIDN’T drop his heel: TOO technical for me; I just thought it was SO elegant, graceful & smooth which isn’t easy with a SLOW foxtrot! 

The other 34 was done by Will Mellor & Nancy Xu doing a hugely energetic Jive! 

And I must mention the new pro Carlos Gu from Shanghai doing a technically brilliant Sambe with Molly Rainford scoring 31! I thought it was outstanding for week 1 but, just lacked a teeny bit of fire or spark of the other two outstanding Samba’s I’ve seen from previous series’ done by Danny Mac & Kelvin Flecther both with Oti Mabuse! 

Also, loved the Quickstep done by comedian Ellie Taylor & Kai Widdrington & her shocked reactions afterwards!

But, the most entertaining of the whole lot, for me, was Richie Anderson doing the Cha Cha Cha with Giovanni Pernice!  It was SO sassy and cheeky AND I never really gotten the Cha Cha Cha  One of two dances that I’ve never really gotten; the Tango being the other one! He started off high up on an 80’s Rubik cube on his own, jumped off it & landed then, sheer attitude in his walks around to the judges! True, his footwork needed a bit work but, it REALLY made me laugh!

Also, worth a mention is Jade Adams doing the Samba with Karen Hauer that was also, full of attitude & sass! 

Yep! It’s off to a GREAT start AND it’s SO nice to see the studio full again: makes such a BIG difference to the atmosphere!


----------



## freesia (Sep 24, 2022)

I thought the standard of all the celebrities for week 1 was great! 

There were some really good dancers and it must have been nerve wracking for them but they gave it their all and there were some cracking performances. Some of the scores were high for week 1, they'll have a lot of expectation on them in the coming weeks.

All in all, a great start. I'm looking forward to next week.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 24, 2022)

Thanks so much for this @Lanny. You may or may not know, I don't have a TV BUT I am a Strictly fan, so I need to get my fix any way I can and stay up to date with the news, reviews and gossip. So I am hoping there will be regular updates and discussion on this thread. 
I thought I read that Kai was paired with Kaye Adams? Will have to go and re study the pairings to get my head around it all. My friend and I were discussing who would be paired with Ellie and we had it down to Nikita or Gorka and we both felt Gorka would be best as didn't feel Nikita was quite "mature" enough. I think Ellie is brilliant and I wish her lots of luck on Strictly. 

With not having a TV I am not familiar with a lot of the celebs so I will probably struggle to get to grips with who is who for a few weeks and Google will be getting some stick to remind me.

We have 3 Strictly type theatre shows booked for next month. Going to see Vincent Simone (we have seen him twice before with Flavia and one with a Here Come the Boys Show  and he is amazing so looking forward to that....  and an 80s music disco show and we are hoping to get tickets to see Janette and Alijaz in December. Can't remember what the other show is this month but I am sure it will be good. My sister books the shows and just puts in in my calendar which rarely has anything else in it and then tells/reminds me the week before that we have a show to go to. She also always gets really good seats.
I may have to arrange a Strictly evening at my friend's or my sisters house so that I can actually view some of the Strictly footage this year. Thankfully they both record it. Perfect for girlie nights in!


----------



## Lanny (Sep 24, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Thanks so much for this @Lanny. You may or may not know, I don't have a TV BUT I am a Strictly fan, so I need to get my fix any way I can and stay up to date with the news, reviews and gossip. So I am hoping there will be regular updates and discussion on this thread.
> I thought I read that Kai was paired with Kaye Adams? Will have to go and re study the pairings to get my head around it all. My friend and I were discussing who would be paired with Ellie and we had it down to Nikita or Gorka and we both felt Gorka would be best as didn't feel Nikita was quite "mature" enough. I think Ellie is brilliant and I wish her lots of luck on Strictly.
> 
> With not having a TV I am not familiar with a lot of the celebs so I will probably struggle to get to grips with who is who for a few weeks and Google will be getting some stick to remind me.
> ...


You may be right! It was a quick first impressions post from me & the Strictly page on the BBC hasn’t updated the pros info yet: last year’s are still up there; I checked before posting because I wasn’t 100% sure WHO Ellie Taylor’s pro partner was? It’s a LOT of dances, celebs & pros, scores too, to remember straight off the top of my head immediately afterwards! My memory at 50 is definitely no longer the mighty fortress, aka memory palace, it once was when I was at high school!


----------



## Lanny (Sep 24, 2022)

Ah! There we are! It’s now on, very quickly, on demand on iPlayer, usually takes overnight for that to happen in previous series, & going to rewatch: the buffer for live rewinds on the live stream is limited & runs out eventually with the programs afterwards! Ellie Taylor’s partner was Johannes Radebe: apologies there for getting mixed up & Kaye Adams pro partner was indeed Kai Widdrington.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 25, 2022)

I thought it was all absolutely fab-u-lous daaahling!   

They certainly left the best until last. Will Mellor gave it welly, as Tess said, Ranger Hamza ( that’s how I know him from CBeebies) is just the sweetest man ever, we love watching him and interesting to find out he lives on the Ardnamurchan Peninsula where we holidayed earlier this year. I would have passed out with joy if I’d met him. 

Was surprised at Kaye Adams as she looked so awkward and uncoordinated on Friday’s pre recorded group dance. Kai has done a great job, she still did look like a rabbit in the headlights though. Ellie, the swimmer, as opposed to Ellie, the comedian, is a little fire cracker, I’m just worried about Nickita’s back. Ellie, the comedian, is better than she thinks. We only had one dud really, poor Tony Adams, OMG! Bless him. 

Can’t wait until next week now. It brings such joy and should be prescribed on the NHS.


----------



## Lanny (Sep 25, 2022)

I was wracking my head all night & finally figured out WHO Ellie Taylor reminded me of: Rita Hayworth with the flowing locks in that throw her hair back moment in that film as mentioned by Andy Defrain in the Shawshank Redemption; never saw the actual film Rita Hayworth was in & only know of that reference to it! She’s very glamorous Hollywood in it’s golden age!  She could really blossom?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 25, 2022)

Some amazingly high scores for week *ONE*  

Even Craig strayed up into the 7s and 8s.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 25, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Some amazingly high scores for week *ONE*
> 
> Even Craig strayed up into the 7s and 8s.


Think he must be ill or it was his Doppelgänger!


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 25, 2022)

We do have a TV but don't know who most of the celebs are.
We never do any good at the TV quizzes as there are usually so many entertainment or sport questions.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 25, 2022)

Did anyone notice Carlos was really emotional after Will and Nancy’s dance? He set me off!


----------



## eggyg (Sep 25, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> We do have a TV but don't know who most of the celebs are.
> We never do any good at the TV quizzes as there are usually so many entertainment or sport questions.


I find you don’t need to know who the “celebrities” are, and I use that word loosely. They could have just wandered off the street and I’d still enjoy it. I’m sometimes disappointed by a celebrity I have liked and they turn out not to be what I expected, Caroline Quentin was one, she really got on my nerves! TBF this year there’s only a handful I’d never heard of.


----------



## freesia (Sep 25, 2022)

I think you often end up rooting for the ones you've never heard of. I just enjoy it whoever it is. Its feelgood tv which is a break from the doom and gloom.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 25, 2022)

eggyg said:


> I find you don’t need to know who the “celebrities” are, and I use that word loosely. They could have just wandered off the street and I’d still enjoy it. I’m sometimes disappointed by a celebrity I have liked and they turn out not to be what I expected, Caroline Quentin was one, she really got on my nerves! TBF this year there’s only a handful I’d never heard of.


I don't think it matters either but it is just that they assume everybody knows who they are.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 26, 2022)

They must use the exact same script every year.

“Thanks to our professionals for that brilliant opening”

“What a fantastic opening to our first show”

I must admit that I’m not sure about mi amico Giovanni dancing with a man. He did say months ago that he fancied giving it a try but I can’t see him getting to the final this time.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 1, 2022)

It was the quicksteps that shone for me tonight! Two outstanding ones done by Richie & Gio & Molly & Carlos! Yes! Molly’s scored higher with 34 to top the leaderboard going last BUT, I enjoyed Richie’s a lot more with 32 pretty early on & was top of this weeks leaderboard until the very end when Molly scored higher: technically Molly was definitely better; it was Richie’s per Hollywood Fred Astaire routine over Molly’s Beyonce that tipped it, for me!

Other performances of note were Tyler & Dianne’s Jive & Jayde & Karen’s Tango!  And poor Tony Adams did much better this week in his Charleston after last week’s total blank out! Kaye Adams Charleston was pretty good too but, I’m with Craig on this one in that it can be TOO precise & neat & needs a bit of frantic “welly”, for lack of a better word, that he’s said many a time in the past!

Some dances just didn’t suit so well with last week’s leading couples with the exception of Molly & Carlos & Richie & Gio REALLY surprised me with how “On It” they were! Richie’s definitely been channelling all those Fred Astaire videos he watched & I LOVED IT! 

2 of my 3 votes went to Richie & 1 for Molly! 

Poor Tyler is running the London Marathon tomorrow before the results show: he’ll be knackered! 

Edited to add:- Oh yes! ALMOST forgot! Near the start Ellie Simmonds & Nikita’s Waltz was REALLY lovely too!


----------



## freesia (Oct 1, 2022)

@Lanny i totally agree! Molly and Richie's dances really stood out for me too. Ellie's dance was really sweet and lovely. I also loved Tyler's dance.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 2, 2022)

Ellie Swimmer made me cry. I’m so soppy! Although Tony was 100% better this week I didn’t like the routine. I’m sure Katya has done it before with someone.  Tyler and Diane were my picks this week. Felt sorry for Hamza, it wasn’t his dance at all. I’m rooting for Helen as she’s a Cumbrian lass and I think she could do well. Remember Louise Rednap and Faye Tozer, they both weren’t confident at the start and they both did really well in the end. I wasn’t certain about Matt’s routine at all. A bit dad dancing and very cringy I thought!

All in all, a fab-u-lous show. Think tonight’s dance off could be between Tony and Kaye, maybe? Of course you can never second guess the public. I don’t vote, and never have, so I can’t complain if my favourite goes out.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2022)

Some 9s out again. Earlier and earlier!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 2, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Some 9s out again. Earlier and earlier!


Yeah, but Craig was back to his grumpy, old judge act. He just says what the others really think though.


----------



## freesia (Oct 2, 2022)

I like Craig. He points out the things to work on but almost always finishes with a positive (unless it was REALLY bad). At least if Craig scores high, you know they have earned it.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 2, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Some 9s out again. Earlier and earlier!


The judges have come a LONG way in recognising that Strictly isn’t just a dance competition & the general public have, & should rightly do so, have the final say in who wins at the very end so, why not acknowledge & reward for the entertainment values as well: as Motzi said tonight “…it’s not a show for professionals”; it wouldn’t even be on if not for how much the general public love this show! The judges are much more in line with how we vote now & no longer lament us for & almost fight us on who we choose as in the early series’ at the start! 

We, the public & I, have come a long way too in being more educated about dancing: I REALLY noticed it the last series when I actually enjoyed, & got on the same wavelength as the judges, with the Tango; starting to get there now with the other dance I’ve never really gotten before of the Cha Cha Cha as well!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 2, 2022)

Lanny said:


> The judges have come a LONG way in recognising that Strictly isn’t just a dance competition & the general public have, & should rightly do so, have the final say in who wins at the very end so, why not acknowledge & reward for the entertainment values as well: as Motzi said tonight “…it’s not a show for professionals”; it wouldn’t even be on if not for how much the general public love this show! The judges are much more in line with how we vote now & no longer lament us for & almost fight us on who we choose as in the early series’ at the start!


You are so right it is not a 'professionals' competition and entertainment value has to feature high, but equally I'm sure the celebrities want to get the dancing element as good as they can. By the end it is hard to tell who is the professional of the pair, it is only when you see the professionals dancing together you can see the difference. It is in the crispness of the moves and steps.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 2, 2022)

Could be some surprises in the dance off tonight.

Heard a rumour.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> Could be some surprises in the dance off tonight.
> 
> Heard a rumour.



Shhhh! @C&E Guy - don’t ruin the illusion.They *definitely* get everyone back and put them in the same places to film a separate show on Sunday night, rather than just carrying on and filming both on Saturday night


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 2, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Shhhh! @C&E Guy - don’t ruin the illusion.They *definitely* get everyone back and put them in the same places to film a separate show on Sunday night, rather than just carrying on and filming both on Saturday night


A bit like older brother telling younger sister there is no Father Christmas.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 2, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Shhhh! @C&E Guy - don’t ruin the illusion.They *definitely* get everyone back and put them in the same places to film a separate show on Sunday night, rather than just carrying on and filming both on Saturday night


Ha ha.

I’ll not reveal what I know.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> I’ll not reveal what I know.



STRICTLY SPOILERS!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 2, 2022)

Never watched it but as there is literally nothing else on days I will give it a go tonight.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> Never watched it but as there is literally nothing else on days I will give it a go tonight.


You’d be better off saving it for movie week next week. 

Results shows aren’t the best way in IMO.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 2, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You’d be better off saving it for movie week next week.
> 
> Results shows aren’t the best way in IMO.


Well Robbie Williams came on and I got second hand embarrassment so it went of lol


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 2, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> Well Robbie Williams came on and I got second hand embarrassment so it went of lol



Was he really that bad?


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 2, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Was he really that bad?


Honestly, that’s the one time you should be grateful that you don’t have a tv!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 2, 2022)

I was led to believe that was Rod Stewart at the Queen's jubilee celebrations. Could Robbie really be as bad........ or worse?


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 3, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I was led to believe that was Rod Stewart at the Queen's jubilee celebrations. Could Robbie really be as bad........ or worse?


Thought he might be publicising some new material. But no. A old re-hash.

And his hair looked a bit daft!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 3, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> Thought he might be publicising some new material. But no. A old re-hash.
> 
> And his hair looked a bit daft!


Well he did sing a new song at a recent gig but it got booed ! To be fair I think he knows hes a bit naff. Pretty sure he had the suit on the Shirley wore the night before too


----------



## Lanny (Oct 9, 2022)

Well, well, well! I’ll say everybody shone last night & really made a good night of it! 

Clearly split into two camps, though, on the leaderboard: the technically brilliant & the entertaining; I went down on the side of entertainment as the dances I LOVED the most were Tony Adams Samba & Jayde Adams Cha Cha! 

Tyler was definitely the best on the night & his Charleston was WONDERFUL as was Kim’s; also, doing the Charleston! And I really enjoyed Molly’s beautiful Waltz, made me tear up, & Ellie Simmonds quickstep was so good too! 

Hamza was back to ballroom, ALMOST as it’s so slow, with the Rumba & came back from last week’s Jive that just wasn’t him! I DID NOT THINK that the Rumba & the theme from Jurassic Park would work but, it DID: quite well, actually; forgotten how slow it is that perfectly encapsulates the awe & wonder everybody felt at the time! The film characters were awed by the dinosaurs & we the audience were awed when we REALLY saw for the first time WHAT digital special effects can do! 

BUT, Tony Adams throwing caution to the winds, complexly giving it up on the dance floor with pure abandonment doing the Samba, made the roof come off when he started stripping to Hot Chocolate You Sexy Thing from The Full Monty was THE dance of the night, for me! Although, Jayde Adams Cha Cha to close the show to What a Feeling from Flashdance was pretty wonderfully entreating as well! 

Katya Jones even took Tony’s hat off & he’s standing there in his socks & shoes with a glittery pair of hot pink long boxers on! 

I couldn’t stay awake last night to watch it live & caught on iPlayer, just now, & missed the vote but, ALL 3 would have gone quite unashamedly to Tony Adams for sheer entertainment: only Ed Balls did it better, in my eyes, with his Gangnam Style Salsa!


----------



## Lanny (Oct 9, 2022)

Oh! Yay! Been checking every week & FINALLY Strictly series 20 is on iTunes so, bought the series pass: I always do ever since series 14 when it’s been available on iTunes; I just rewatch, like Death In Paradise, over & over again when I want to feel happy!  My favourite EVER celeb on strictly is STILL Debbie McGee in series 15! I CANNOT tell you how many times I’ve rewatched her dances that series?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 9, 2022)

Movie week is always one of my favourite weeks.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 15, 2022)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!!    It was amazing tonight where Craig put it best when he said “What is going on tonight? Did everyone take a magic dance pill?” Everybody, & I DO mean everybody stepped up big time & danced their socks off!

Ellie Simmonds started off with a brilliant salsa & Oh my! Those lifts & that somersault overhead in Nikita’s arms! 

It’s actually a bit of a blur after that, to be honest, as everyone improved SO much this week but, here’s what I remember & anyone that remembers something else, do please comment! 

Jayde Adams did a really touching American Smooth to Wind Beneath My Wings where she did the lifting & those lifts were very graceful & elegant as was the dance itself! 

I really loved Molly & Carlos’ Cha Cha Cha & it was the most unusual one I ever seen on all the series of strictly! Craig said it was a bit of the 30’s mixed with the 50’s of Hollywood & Cyd Cherise, apologies if I’ve spelt that wrong as Siri is just nit helping out here with dictation, & that’s what I thought straight off: Cyd Cherise & Gene Kelly doing that number in Singing In The Rain! To be honest I didn’t think Cha Cha Cha right away but, then again, it’s still a dance I don’t completely get, yet! BUT, I really enjoyed it as it was just so cool & yet Hollywood Musicals in it’s heyday at the same time! 

Even Tony Adams stepped up his game tonight doing a pretty good, pure dancing with no gimmicks or the entertainment going for laughs dance of last week’s Full Monty with his American Smooth! He CAN dance & the difference between week 1 & now was a big surprise! 

But, the biggest standing ovation tonight, & there were quite a few, went to Hamza doing a “Blew My Sicks Off” Salsa! OMG!  He was SO on it timing wise with those hips going side to side & then, those lifts where he lifted Jowita completely horizontally high over his head, dropped her down & caught her before setting her on her feet! WOW, WOW, WOW! The roof was lifted off & Craig’s Magic Dance Pill comment!

AND to finish off an amazing night was Tyler doing Couple’s Choice to a garage megamix: completely foreign territory to me here as I don’t know what garage music is; Shirley didn’t either but, enjoyed the dancing none the less! The garage style of dancing is completely new to me too & not quite my thing but, the skill needed for the two of them to dancing on spinning moving platforms of the decks, the vinyl records , was impressive! 

2 of my 3 votes went to Hamza for that surprising Salsa that WOWED everybody & 1 went to Molly as I just loved the very unusual, cool, old Hollywood Cha Cha Cha! 

Everybody really delivered tonight & I LOVED IT!


----------



## freesia (Oct 15, 2022)

Wow!! The dances tonight were A-MAZ-ING!! The real stand outs for me were Hamza and Fleur but everyone really seems to have upped their game. Its going to be hard to call who might be in the dance off...


----------



## Lanny (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks for that reminder @freesia I’ve re watched last night’s performances on iPlayer, this morning as it’ll be another week or so before it’s available on iTunes with my series pass, & I only forgot that wonderful  Argentine Tango done by Fleur last night because of all the wonderful performances that EVERYBODY gave!   

And Ellie Taylor’s really made me laugh but, it was a pretty good Viennese waltz as well! 

My memory just isn’t “a mighty fortress” anymore! 

I have no idea who’ll be in the dance off tonight & if both pairs perform as they did last night; the judges will have a tough time of it deciding?


----------



## freesia (Oct 16, 2022)

Lanny said:


> Thanks for that reminder @freesia I’ve re watched last night’s performances on iPlayer, this morning as it’ll be another week or so before it’s available on iTunes with my series pass, & I only forgot that wonderful  Argentine Tango done by Fleur last night because of all the wonderful performances that EVERYBODY gave!
> 
> And Ellie Taylor’s really made me laugh but, it was a pretty good Viennese waltz as well!
> 
> ...


Ellie is doing really well. I quite like James as well, he seems to be improving week on week. 

Tyler is a really good dancer, i think he could get to the final, but i'm not keen on couples choice dances. I do prefer ballroom or latin. Lately there seems to be more latin dances though. Where have all the lovely elegant ballroom dances gone?

I'm glad i'm not a judge after last nights show, its definitely hard to call.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 16, 2022)

freesia said:


> Ellie is doing really well. I quite like James as well, he seems to be improving week on week.
> 
> Tyler is a really good dancer, i think he could get to the final, but i'm not keen on couples choice dances. I do prefer ballroom or latin. Lately there seems to be more latin dances though. Where have all the lovely elegant ballroom dances gone?
> 
> I'm glad i'm not a judge after last nights show, its definitely hard to call.


There have been some fantastic couples choice but I'm afraid I didn't like Tyler's performance (too much clutching at the crotch area).


----------



## Lanny (Oct 16, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> There have been some fantastic couples choice but I'm afraid I didn't like Tyler's performance (too much clutching at the crotch area).


It’s maybe the garage style? From what Craig said about it being too much on the floor instead of into it & more earthy, it could be EVEN more suggestive?  Craig seemed to be the only judge that knew anything about garage!

It’s something new to me & it’s not my cup of tea either!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 16, 2022)

At last I can look at this thread, I’ve caught up at last. 
I skipped through everything but the dances and got two shows and last weeks results ( which I just skipped right to the end) in 1hr 15 mins! I even got all my ironing finished, there’s no minutes spared  in my life!  The only time I watched the judges comments was after Hamza’s dance. Absolutely blooming brilliant. He deserved those scores. I liked Kym’s dance mostly because that Gypsy Kings track is our family anthem. Always played at our parties and gets us all up.
Fleur’s Argentine Tango was fantastic, it’s my favourite dance, when it’s done well. I like garage and house music and quite liked Tyler’s efforts. I can’t get away with Tony, sorry, his Full Monty just made me cringe. Not sure who is in trouble this week,  but I wouldn’t mind if Tony went. 
I’m busy again the next two Saturdays so won’t see it live which I much prefer, I like watching all the bits in between but it would have been about five hours of telly,  and if I had a TV in the kitchen it would be fine, but I don’t and I needed to get cracking with stuff. Maybe I could move  my cooker into the living room!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 17, 2022)

Think last night’s result was the right one. Kym shouldn’t have been in the dance off and I think Matt knew he’d be out. I’m happy as I wasn’t keen on the “dad” dancing!


----------



## freesia (Oct 17, 2022)

I thought Matt was starting to loosen up a little, he looked more relaxed in that dance than any others. I think Tony should have gone.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 17, 2022)

We watch it live but when my daughter gets home from work at 11:45, she puts it on the I-Player and she and my wife sit and watch it. I go to bed!

We’re at Marc Almond on Saturday so will have to see it when we get in. No Match of the Day then!

Got our tickets for the live tour next year.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 22, 2022)

A night of nostalgia for BBC themes, mostly tunes & a few songs, from the BBC over the 100 years since it started! 

Some suited the dance styles very well & some not quite so well! 

The performance, & the PERFECT accompaniment to the dance, for me was Ellie Taylor’s Tango to the Casualty theme tune: the comedy sketch was HILARIOUS too; even made Craig laugh! Paraphrasing from memory here so, maybe not 100% correct, “Ellie: This patient has a case of tango fever. Johannes: What on earth can we do to save life of this lifeless mannequin? Both: There’s only 1 thing to do…” & they do the Tango!  I LOVED it!

BUT, having said that I, in italics, could see Ellie Taylor being prodded & moved around a bit into position by Johannes but, none of the judges said anything about that!  I enjoyed it the most but, definitely can see it wasn’t the gest dance of the night!

For me, the best dance of the night, rather surprised me, was Helen Skelton’s Charleston to the Blue Peter theme tune that opened the show!  Obviously a great pairing of theme tune & dance, there!

So, my 3 votes were 2 to Helen & 1 to Ellie Taylor. 

Other performances of note was the strangest Viennese Waltz I’ve ever seen on strictly to Line of Duty done by Will & Nancy: I liked it, I think, as something totally new to me, not to Shirley, though; was confused quite a bit throughout it as I thought is it a Paso Doble? I kept thinking this is a Viennese Waltz but, that’s not dramatic & intense? 

That’s the 2nd surprise of a dance done in a different way so far this series: Molly & Carlos’ Cha Cha last week; Will & Nancy’s Viennese Waltz tonight!  I’ll have to wait a bit to see it again, when it comes up on demand, to make up my mind about tonight’s totally new to me take on a dance? 

Hamza’s Quickstep to, this is new to me here as it’s obviously after my time of watching children’s tv & it’s an area I don’t know at all now as I never watch it, a song from a Children’s BBC wildlife programme: if anyone can comment further on that; please do? It shares the top of the leaderboard with 35 with Helen’s Charleston & it only just missed out as the best performance of the night, for me, as Helen was the bigger surprise!  The judges all said things about him being a natural dancer & Anton said the most charming dancer ever!

Also, loved Ellie Simmonds dramatic Paso to The Apprentice theme tune: composed by Sergey Prokofiev for the ballet Romeo & Juliet; the piece is called Dance of the Knights for those who know their classical music!  I too noticed, live when it was danced at the time, Nikita’s knee slide move that the lady would normally do between the man’s legs & thought that showed proper respect, showcasing Ellie’s dancing in front of him but, didn’t think that was an illegal assisted lift off the board table at the start: definitely saw his point of having to get her off the table to the dance floor SOMEHOW; unfair that Shirley deducted 1 point off for that!


----------



## freesia (Oct 22, 2022)

I loved Hamza, i think he's a really good dancer. Kym's dance was very good. I liked the fact that it was straight into the dance. I must admit i quite liked Will's dance. 

The scoring seemed a bit inconsistent tonight, at least to my view.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 22, 2022)

I’ve just rewatched tonight’s show on demand & I DO like Will & Nancy’s dance: it’s certainly a different take! 

And actually enjoyed Ellie & Nikita’s Paso a LOT more, rewatched it about 4 or 5 times in a row: rewinding it back; Nikita was on his knees twice while Ellie was showcased doing her steps & that’s proper respect for your celeb: showcase what THEY can do & not what YOU can do!  I wished I’d given them a vote!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2022)

Missed the last couple of weeks, but Halloween week is usually a hoot!


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 24, 2022)

One of my wife’s friends got a ticket for Saturday night’s show from Jovita.

Got her pic taken at the end with her and Hamza.


----------



## freesia (Oct 29, 2022)

Halloween night! The costumes and makeup were great. Stand out dancers for me tonight were Hamza and Mollie. I loved her Argentine Tango. Hamza is such a good dancer. Tony was pretty good tonight. I wonder who'll be in the dance off.....


----------



## Lanny (Oct 31, 2022)

Been wiped out over the weekend & only responding now when I managed to watch it without falling asleep: any kind of tiredness present when watching tv; the semi zombie state that the mind goes into anyway sends me off to sleep pretty fast! 

I was very pleased to see Ellie Taylor shoot up to the top of the leaderboard with that Couple’s Choice right at the end of the show that I enjoyed the most! 

I’ve never been a fan of the Halloween week on Strictly although, the last few years have been quite interesting to see Giovanni Pernice at the top of the leaderboard & quite rightly earning himself the title of The King of Halloween! BUT, he was out pretty early this year & so, the top of the leaderboard went to Tyler & Ellie Simmonds this year. 

Incidentally, Halloween is my least favourite week on Strictly & Blackpool is the next worst week that I don’t like! Halloween because I think it’s too gimmicky that interferes with the pure ballroom dancing too much: nice to look at or is that HORRIBLE; not enough dancing & too much fluff early ish on in the competition! Blackpool because of the very wide camera angles because of the sheer size of the ballroom floor! 

I thought some music choices were very weird this year & I didn’t really enjoy any of the dances apart from Tyler & Ellie Taylor!

Having said that about Halloween I DO always enjoy Musicals week as that’s later on in the competition, around quarter finals, & the celebs left by then are pretty good so, not so much of a cop out with the gimmicky stuff with the theme & more dancing!


----------



## freesia (Oct 31, 2022)

Lanny said:


> I thought some music choices were very weird


I agree. Considering it was Halloween week, the music didn't 'fit'. I struggled to see how James' dance/music/costume had anything to do with Halloween at all.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 31, 2022)

What really drives me mad is when they keep calling it “the leaderboard”.

At The Open Golf, the leaderboard only shows the top 10 scores not all the dozens of competitors. That is a leaderboard.

The one on Strictly is a SCOREBOARD!!!!!!!

If it was a leaderboard, it would only show the “leaders”.


----------



## ColinUK (Nov 4, 2022)

freesia said:


> I agree. Considering it was Halloween week, the music didn't 'fit'. I struggled to see how James' dance/music/costume had anything to do with Halloween at all.


I wonder how much poor music choice influences the public vote. I mean I sat there thinking wtf has this got to do with Halloween? Then again it's probably a real pain to get permission to use every tune they want to use and they probably have to compromise in the production office when they draw up the long list of music.


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 5, 2022)

Won’t be watching tonight as we’re going to Livingston to see “Tango Passions” with ex-Strictly dancer, Vincent Simone. I’ve met Vincent before and my wife knows him. We’ll be in the front row with some of her friends, all of whom know Vincent quite well.

Will have a chat with him after the show and will get home quite late to watch Strictly on the I-Player.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 5, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> Won’t be watching tonight as we’re going to Livingston to see “Tango Passions” with ex-Strictly dancer, Vincent Simone. I’ve met Vincent before and my wife knows him. We’ll be in the front row with some of her friends, all of whom know Vincent quite well.
> 
> Will have a chat with him after the show and will get home quite late to watch Strictly on the I-Player.


I saw it a couple of weeks ago and it was very good. Loved the violin solo rendition of Roxanne that was cleverly slipped into the performance. The violinist is a very talented alround performer, but the whole standard of the show is high. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. It certainly is very passionate! I thought Vincent looked physically fitter than he has done for a few years, not that he was ever unfit but at his age you kind of expect people to lose it a bit, but to me he had upped his game. Have seen several of his shows over the years including twice with Flavia of course and always amazing performances.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 5, 2022)

Am I strange in that I am fascinated by the architecture of the rehearsal rooms that the contestants use?

My favourite contestant is Fleur just because she has such fantastic legs.


----------



## freesia (Nov 5, 2022)

Lots of great dancing tonight. Kym, Helen and Mollie were my favourites tonight. Hamza is such a great dancer. Tony has got to go soon though!


----------



## eggyg (Nov 6, 2022)

I agree, Tony has to go, it was so cringy  last night.  Katya didn’t  look happy at all, very unprofessional I thought. Hamza and Kym were my favourites last night. I love an Argentine tango, it was amazing, I don’t know about Fleur, but Kym’s legs are fab-u-lous darling!


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 6, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I saw it a couple of weeks ago and it was very good. Loved the violin solo rendition of Roxanne that was cleverly slipped into the performance. The violinist is a very talented alround performer, but the whole standard of the show is high. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did. It certainly is very passionate! I thought Vincent looked physically fitter than he has done for a few years, not that he was ever unfit but at his age you kind of expect people to lose it a bit, but to me he had upped his game. Have seen several of his shows over the years including twice with Flavia of course and always amazing performances.



It was very atmospheric and spectacular.

Great view from the front row.

Chatted with Vincent after the show and he danced an ArgentineTango with my wife!!!!

Got home at 11 and watched Strictly on the I-Player.


----------



## freesia (Nov 6, 2022)

Well, just watched the results show...


----------



## eggyg (Nov 7, 2022)

freesia said:


> Well, just watched the results show...


Hmmm…not happy.   
I believe all the Arsenal fans are being encouraged to vote for him. Didn’t know there were so many!


----------



## freesia (Nov 7, 2022)

eggyg said:


> Hmmm…not happy.
> I believe all the Arsenal fans are being encouraged to vote for him. Didn’t know there were so many!


I'm not happy either. If they keep voting for him to stay in its at the expense of the really good dancers. Granted he has improved a bit but this week he was awful! I felt so sorry for Ellie.


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 7, 2022)

Got our tickets for Nadia and Kai’s show next year.

Got a pre-sale link from a friend.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 8, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> Got our tickets for Nadia and Kai’s show next year.
> 
> Got a pre-sale link from a friend.


Just saw it advertised yesterday, coming to Carlisle. I don’t usually go to these shows but I might start. My first thought was “ I hope they don’t fall out before them” as I believe it’s a fairly new romance. But as professionals I’m sure “ the show would go on” regardless.


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 8, 2022)

eggyg said:


> Just saw it advertised yesterday, coming to Carlisle. I don’t usually go to these shows but I might start. My first thought was “ I hope they don’t fall out before them” as I believe it’s a fairly new romance. But as professionals I’m sure “ the show would go on” regardless.


Haha. That was our first thought as well.


----------



## freesia (Nov 12, 2022)

I thought there were some good dances tonight. Stand outs for me were Fleur and Will, they were brilliant. Hamza was good too. Tony really has to go home now though! Tyler's dance was very dramatic.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 13, 2022)

I think Tony as made it as far as he can, it will be ridiculous if the footie fans take him through to another week. 
Hamza just has rhythm in every part of his body.
Fleur was outstanding
Such a high standard already (apart from Tony)


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 13, 2022)

Last night, Arsenal were playing at the same time the show was on. So all the fans who’ve normally been watching and voting for him wouldn’t have been able to.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 13, 2022)

I’ve caught up with last night’s show. Hamza’s dance and the comments made me cry. I’d had a cryptic message last night whilst we were out, from eldest daughter, “ mam, you’ll blub when you catch up with Strictly”. She knows me so well! Tony actually did his best dance, still rubbish and still needs to go. But he was in time for a change, but he really flagged towards the end. I felt sorry for Kym for that little mistake, I actually gasped when I saw it. Helen did well as usual. She’s really grown in confidence. Will and Nancy danced to Mr Eggy and I’s first dance at our wedding, it’s not our song, we wanted George Benson’s Love Ballard but the DJ didn’t have it, but it still brought back nice memories.  I wonder if that’s why daughter thought I’d blub? Never thought of that.

I think it will be Tony and Ellie in the dance off. Tony to go. Fingers crossed. Looking forward to Blackpool, I applied for tickets as it’s only 1.5 hours away from us, but I wasn’t  successful, again!


----------



## eggyg (Nov 13, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> Last night, Arsenal were playing at the same time the show was on. So all the fans who’ve normally been watching and voting for him wouldn’t have been able to.


I do hope that’s the case.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 13, 2022)

That opening sequence in the results show, get the tissues out!!!! Amazing..


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 13, 2022)

Mrs C&E wants Hamza to win.


----------



## freesia (Nov 13, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> Mrs C&E wants Hamza to win.


I think he will.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 14, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> Mrs C&E wants Hamza to win.


Me too.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 14, 2022)

Last night was a bit of an anti climax. Do you think Tony knew he had zero chance of winning, or did he really injure himself? Don’t think that’s ever happened before. I got my wish anyways, so I’m happy.


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 14, 2022)

eggyg said:


> Last night was a bit of an anti climax. Do you think Tony knew he had zero chance of winning, or did he really injure himself? Don’t think that’s ever happened before. I got my wish anyways, so I’m happy.


A footballer faking an injury?

Happens all the time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 17, 2022)

We’ve missed loads with stuff going on. When is Blackpool? Or has that happened?


----------



## eggyg (Nov 17, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> We’ve missed loads with stuff going on. When is Blackpool? Or has that happened?


This coming Saturday.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 17, 2022)

Aha! Thank you.


----------



## freesia (Nov 19, 2022)

Wow! Blackpool! The dances were all FAB-U-LOUS! Its very hard to call who will be in the dance off.


----------



## freesia (Nov 26, 2022)

Dances were good this week. My prediction for the dance off is Ellie. Favourite dance tonight? Will.


----------



## Lanny (Nov 27, 2022)

It might have taken 3 goes last night to catch ALL 6 dances: lack of stamina still recovering from the hard hitting double flu & covid booster jabs; any hint of tiredness when watching tv & I’m asleep! 

Live I actually only caught the first & last dance before I voted all 3 of my votes for poor Molly: definitely my favourite pairing this year; Aww! all those dance offs though but, she’s bounced back every time!  I definitely think Hamza is the one to beat this year as he’s wonderful too with, I suspect, the public vote behind him?

Wow! It’s the Charleston, once again this year, that’s focus of attention last night: the “the dance of death” that you go out on; very unusual versions of like Molly & Carlos earlier or Will & Nancy’s last night!  MY! That was fast & frantic for a Charleston & I’m out of breath JUST watching it! It’s certainly different but, stylistically, I liked Molly & Carlos’ 30’s & 50’s inspired Hollywood musicals, that number with Cyd Cherise in the green dress & Gene Kelly in “Singing in the Rain”, better but, Will & Nancy’s was the best dance of the night!

And Hamza splitting the judges last night: the girls, Motzi & Shirley loved it; the boys, Anton & Craig, not so much!  I’m mostly with the girls here as I loved it BUT, I also kind of see what the boys meant about the lower half in that I DID notice his “ballerina moment” as Hamza put it looked a bit wobbly: it was definitely NOT “The Rose adagio” from the ballet “The Sleeping Beauty”! But, I DO recognise the fact Hamza is NOT a ballet dancer & it’s a bit unfair for the boys to judge him that hard!

I really liked Molly & Carlos’ Tango last night but, I fear, without the public behind them, they could be headed off to another dance off? Ehish! Fingers crossed for them!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 2, 2022)

Don't forget that it's a day early this week.


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 2, 2022)

And next weekend it’s on Sunday night with the results show on Monday.


----------



## freesia (Dec 2, 2022)

Wow! What a show tonight! All were FAB-U-LOUS. I think my favourite was Molly but they were all so good! Its going to be hard seeing anyone go tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny (Dec 2, 2022)

The standard was very high tonight & not much to choose between them: lowest score was 34, with a 36, 2 38’s & 2 39’s!  

My favourite was Molly too & all my 3 votes went to her. It was the Charleston that she danced tonight & I’m wracking my brains, my no longer perfect memory, for WHAT dance did she do that Cyd Charisse number to?  I thought WOW! That was a fast Charleston & she was SO on it! Not that Will’s wasn’t fast last week but, I just love Old Hollywood in its heyday numbers the best & that was SO Catherine Zeta-Jones and Renée Zellweger SO in sync at the end of the film production of Chicago!

I thought, oddly enough as I like Hamza a lot too, that Hamza’s Samba was a strange one as I didn’t think the music suited at all: it’s meant to be a party dance; that music from The Lion King wasn’t very party like at all! 

Really liked Helen’s Couple’s Choice to the Cabaret number as well!


----------



## Lanny (Dec 3, 2022)

Ah ha! Just watched week 4 back on iTunes, with my series pass, & Molly & Carlos danced the Cha Cha Cha to that Cyd Chareese number from Singing in the Rain! I remembered it wrong as her hair, make up & costume were like you would have doing a Charleston! 

The Cha Cha Cha & the Charleston seem to be the danced this year that I’ve seen new takes on & I’m starting to get the Cha Cha now: it was the Tango that I got & enjoyed more last year! 

It’s good to have different/new takes on dances! 

Eek! Who’s going tonight? They’re all SO good?


----------

